# West Bay Fishing, er Boating Report



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

DUDE!!!!! New truck!!????!!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yup, picked it up a few weeks ago. It tows the boat a little better than the old 'yota. Did you get my PM?


----------



## greenwater (Jul 2, 2010)

I enjoyed it Gramps! Even with a stuck trim tab. :-/ Figured out the ram threw out an O-ring, so off to a Minn Kota warranty center I go.

I'll be in Corpus Christi visiting family this coming weekend, but looking forward to getting back out with you.

Sorry we couldn't even find a mullet jumping, but from what I've heard, there were no fish in West Bay that morning. Go figure.  Next time, we should try to take a local who might actually have a clue. heheh...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice! Those ankonas look sweeeeeet! I wonder if Ankona SUV 17 offer a tunnel? That's what I want for those Texas waters!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking boats. Well since there are 3 Ankonas in Texas, perhaps we should try to hook up and fish that area around mid March early April if the weather and wind will cooperate. In years past I have good success with redfish in Christmas Bay during that time of year.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Espiritu - That sounds like a plan to me! There is another SUV17 coming to Houston before too long and William in your neck of the woods may become an Ankona owner, could be a cool little owner/soon-to-be owner get together.

Blake - I spoke with Mel about the tunnel options but no firm plans for one yet. But I'm going to see how skinny a non-tunnel 17 can run.  

Jon - I'll be back at it this weekend, hopefully it will be a little warmer!  ;D  I can't wait to get my trolling motor, should make those guts & edges easier to work. I think poling those mud/shell flats can be a good way to scout too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

36 degrees and no fish...sounds like Florida! ;D Too bad about the bite, but if you had a good time then that's all that really matters.


----------



## stevesoule (Oct 13, 2010)

Familiar looking picture at Fatboys this winter.. it's been much better this week, but tides still fairly low, better in the afternoon


----------

